# 11-11-11 Trophy



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Shot on public land at 10 yards. The two blade rage did a number on him and made for an easy recovery. Certainly not the biggest but I am more than happy to burn my buck tag on this one...at least from what I've seen, he's a big forkhorn. I've already gorged myself on backstraps...they never seem to last long

I love being that close to a deer and it has no idea that I'm there.

Seeing lots of activity and single does...get out in the woods!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Way to go on your harvest!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice job, that is some good meat


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice trophy. Congrats


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

mmmmm backstraps. nice job on the clean kill. now go find a doe


----------

